# close to lansing?



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i know this probably isnt the right place to ask this. but where is the closest river to lansing i might be able to find trout? i just want to at least have a shot at them. lol

thanks guys

dave


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Check the southwest river forum. But everything close to Lansing is an unmentionable stream. 
Look at the DNR trout guide's map and start exploring. You'll have to travel 20-40 minutes west to start finding what you're looking for. 
Good luck!
Pete


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

